# Pick-Axe Prop



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

If anyone has plans for a My Bloody Valentine costume or similar, Screamline Studios has added a pick-axe to their Meat Mangler product line of prop weapons:










At $95, it might be a little pricey for some budgets, but they do make quality stuff.

-Fetch-


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, $95 and there would be shipping. Flea market or yard sale and get a real one. But then you might be put to work with it. It does look good though.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.screamlinestudios.com/index_LQNC.html

There's a link for ya.


----------

